# The Pipe Organ



## JWW427 (Apr 26, 2021)

I just realized that cathedrals themselves, including their organs, are perhaps one big instrument.
Sound frequency can heal anything.
UAP channel just came out with a good one.
JWW






Captain Nemo:




> Note: This OP was recovered from the Sh.org archive.





> Note: Archived Sh.org replies to this OP are included in this thread.


----------



## Mike Nolan (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: WarningGuyDate: 2019-09-21 03:51:40Reaction Score: 6


In my opinion this man is a genius. Tesla 2.0. His name Eric Dollard. He has been knocked down and ridiculed his whole life but his story is truly amazing. He has worked for many government agencies through his life so he must be onto something.   Anyway i remember watching this video many years ago and has stuck with me since. Maybe he has some answers for this thread, ill let you decide.


----------



## JWW427 (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: JWW427Date: 2019-09-21 12:34:33Reaction Score: 1


Dollard nailed it!
A cathedral is a musical instrument unto itself, an analog waveform generator.
Sound frequency affects matter and ether.
I think we're on the track to figuring all this out.
JWW

His website:

Interviews - Eric P. Dollard - Official Homepage


----------



## JohnNada (Mar 14, 2022)

Can you be healed by a sound frequency? From sound baths to TikTok, a debate (gently) rages

Found this little tid bit in the news today. Seems like a soft disclosure beginning. I'm sure once they "figure out" that sound waves work the way we speculate on this forum, someone will be credited with the technique's invention with no mention of prior historical uses.


----------



## iseidon (Mar 14, 2022)

In Russian (I'm sure it's not only Russian) there is a common figurative expression "music creates atmosphere" ("muzyka sozdayot atmosferu") or "atmospheric music" ("atmosfernaya muzyka"). I've been thinking a lot about this expression for the last month. I assume that it is not figurative, but real. Music creates sound waves that are released into the atmosphere. These, among other things, are what it's made of.

Are there other similar expressions in other languages?


----------

